# Never thought I would recommend this reel



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok here is a reel review for those looking to start out on the cheap. Back in 2008 I bought a sage 1680 to use as a back up reel on an 8wt. I picked it up for around $80 new. Sage makes good stuff, but this is their cheapest reel that I know of. I figured I could use it as that reel that you dont mind getting beat up or tossed around, kinda like a brush gun in the woods I guess. smooth reel! 3 years later, still going strong until I tried to take it off a rod and broke the reel foot. I called sage, and the lady I spoke with said "no problem, I will send you a new reel foot." It came in the mail the other day, no charge. I put the new foot on and that sucker went back on a rod. Keep in mind that it isnt a tibor or an abel, but for a cheap starter reel, dont pass it up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haven't fished a Sage before but there are quite a few inexpensive fly reels on the market that will perform just as well as some reels 2 or 3 times the cost. I have a few phase one Lamson Velocity's in different sizes and they have been awesome reels for me and got super deals for them online.

I have a couple of old Martins that I use as my "throw around" reels. They have terrible drags and are clunky little things but for what I use them for, I don't need a drag.

It can be tough for someone to hand over 600-800 bucks for a fly reel and although I have some expensive reels I don't think I've ever payed full price for one.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

ive had the same reel for 3 yrs now its a battle tank and i love it cause im not afraid to beat her up, ive used it to beat up bonita many times and the drag is still perfect.


----------

